# Non-Immigrant 'O' visa Chiang Rai



## dave wyllie (Nov 4, 2012)

I plan moving to Chiang Rai in 2013. I will get an 'O' visa but getting my visa stamped each 90 days is troubling me, a little bit. What is the best or cheapest way of doing this from Chiang Rai?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Mae Sai nearest? 
Hoping someone here knows if postal reporting works reliably


----------



## dave wyllie (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for your answer. Do I need to cross borders and which country.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Non Imm "0" - Thaivisa
covers it pretty well.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Can you clarify the visa type you are applying for - I presumed (first mistake!) a 12mth O-A for retirement in which case 90 day reporting within the country, not crossing over the border. 

Thai Embassy UK

Non-Immigrant Visa Category “O-A” (Long Stay)


----------



## dave wyllie (Nov 4, 2012)

non retirement visa. I was told 12mth non retirement visa, it lasts for 90days and then get visa stamped.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I am not sure what a non retirement visa is. In your case I think you go to your local Thai consulate or embassy and get an O visa. They may or may not want to know why or on what basis you deserve an O visa, my application for an O visa required proof of adequate income for the type of visa extension that I was going to ask for. 
When you get here you go to your local immigration office and ask for an extension of this visa for whatever reason and you will be required to show proof that you qualify for an extension. After a waiting period (I got 40 days as I went 10 days before the expiry of my original visa) you go again for the decision. This extension dated one year from the beginning of your original O visa. 
It all sounds very complicated but many countries are worse. Some people are tempted to stay here without a visa, certainly not a good idea as if you are found out you will be put in detention and thrown out, never to return.


----------



## dave wyllie (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

dave wyllie said:


> non retirement visa. I was told 12mth non retirement visa, it lasts for 90days and then get visa stamped.


There is no 'retirement visa, or 'non-retirement visa' - what is commonly referred to as a retirement visa is a Non-immigrant Visa, as follows:



> *Non-Immigrant Visa Category “O-A” (Long Stay)*
> 
> This type of visa may be issued to applicants aged 50 years and over who wish to stay in Thailand for an extended period without the intention of working.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave wyllie (Nov 4, 2012)

That is the visa I need.


----------



## dave wyllie (Nov 4, 2012)

Non-Immigrant Visa Category “O-A” (Long Stay)

Do I need to leave Thailand after 90 days and come back?


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

No. After 90 days from the date of issuing the visa, you go to immigration to apply for an extension. You then get a 30 days extension for 'consideratio'. You go back, get your extension marked in your passport again, and go back there every 90 days. You may be able to do this by registered mail or by giving power of attorney to someone. They want to know if you are still at your original address, is all.


----------



## dave wyllie (Nov 4, 2012)

thank you


----------

